# Punch Bowl Inn Demolition Main Street Stapenhill Burton on Trent part 2



## odeon master (May 31, 2014)

Part 2 Demolition.
After capturing on film the pub last october time intact, during the December last i also managed to get the demolition covered.
Not sure if you can call this an urbex as such, but its another part to it.
Its like getting all parts of the story on film..
A sad end to a local landmark of a lovely old building.


















































































RATHER IRONIC THE LAST BIT TO GO WAS THE FRONT ENTRANCE DOOR !

























INTERESTING TO SEE HOW THE TUDOR SHAPES WERE MADE, DONE IN 2 HALVES CUT OUT
OF A FLAT PLANK OF TIMBER THEN SHAPED ON A BAND SAW AND THEN SCREWED TOGETHER WITH HUGE WOOD SCREWS. THE REAR EDGE WAS REBATED TO KEY THE CEMENT RENDER IN THE MIDDLE.










Sadly, the end.

THE ODEON


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 1, 2014)

It's a sad end to what looked like a great little pub, scandalous. Thanks for your report.


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 1, 2014)

How very very sad,any idea what is going to be built in it's place?


----------



## odeon master (Jun 1, 2014)

oldscrote said:


> How very very sad,any idea what is going to be built in it's place?



Planning consent for a 42 bed nursing home was given, plans submitted and passed by the council, but as yet nothing happend on site.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh such a shame!
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 1, 2014)

Ashes to Ashes and another pub bits the dust.


----------

